# So...the big question......its 26th ....



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd festival city open???


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

yes it is, opening today, including IKEA

https://twitter.com/CaiFestivalCity


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

...by the scruff of the neck... access road was not finished until a couple of days ago


----------

